# electrical/mechanical maintenance jobs??



## jnash11 (Jul 8, 2008)

Seriously considering moving to canada... what's the job situation like?? all the papers say canada has a lack of skilled workers i.e. electricians, i currently work for jaguar cars in liverpool. As everyone knows the country is heading for recession and the first thing people cut down on is luxury items...hmmm. I have served my time as an apprentice with 5 years on the job training under my belt. What are the wages, accomodation, living costs out there??

Appreciate any info

John


----------

